# Mouseover bild größer



## webid (23. März 2004)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem. Ich möchte mit der Maus auf ein Bild gehen und das Bild wird in dem Moment größer, in dem der Mauszeiger auf dem Bild ist. Wie stelle ich das an? Wie stelle ich das bei *mehreren Bildern an*?

hier ist einmal der folgenden Quelltext:


```
<html>

<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
<meta name="GENERATOR" content="Microsoft FrontPage 4.0">
<meta name="ProgId" content="FrontPage.Editor.Document">
<title>Neue Seite 1</title>

<script language="JavaScript">_ 
<!-- 
bild1 = new Image(); 
bild1.src = "blockbusters1.jpg";
bild2 = new Image();
bild2.src = "blockbusters2.jpg";
function WechsleBild (Von,Nach)
{ var Bildnr = 0;
while ((window.document.images[Bildnr].src != Von.src)&& 
		(window.document.images[Bildnr].src != Nach.src)) 
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _{ Bildnr = Bildnr + 1 }; _ _ _ 
_window.document.images[Bildnr].src = Nach.src;_ } 
//--> 
</script>


</head>

<body>
<p><img border="0" src="blockbusters1.jpg" width="89" height="125" onMouseOver="WechsleBild(bild1,bild2)" 
<BR>onMouseOut="WechsleBild(bild2,bild1)"></p>
</body>
```


----------



## Fabian H (23. März 2004)

```
<script type="text/javascript">

var aOldDimensions = new Array();

function changeSize(a_sImage, a_bMode)
{
    oImgObj = window.document.images[a_sImage];

    if (aOldDimensions[a_sImage] == undefined) {
        aOldDimensions[a_sImage]    = new Array();
        aOldDimensions[a_sImage][0] = oImgObj.width;
        aOldDimensions[a_sImage][1] = oImgObj.height;
    }

    if (a_bMode) {
        oImgObj.style['width']  = aOldDimensions[a_sImage][0] + 20;
        oImgObj.style['height'] = aOldDimensions[a_sImage][1] + 20;
    } else {
        oImgObj.style['width']  = aOldDimensions[a_sImage][0];
        oImgObj.style['height'] = aOldDimensions[a_sImage][1];
    }
}

</script>

<br />
<br />
<img src="bild1.png" onmouseover="changeSize(this.name, true);" onmouseout="changeSize(this.name, false);"
     name="bild1" />
<img src="bild2.png" onmouseover="changeSize(this.name, true);" onmouseout="changeSize(this.name, false);"
     name="bild2" />
```


----------



## webid (24. März 2004)

*probiert*

Erst mal danke für den Quelltext. Ich habe das ausprobiert, doch es kommt leider immer ein  Fehler wenn ich auf das Bild gehe. Ich hatte schon mal eine andere Lösung, doch da der gleiche Fehler. kann es sein das mein Java nicht richtig funktioniert. Ich arbeite mit Frontpage und Phase 5. Gibt es im Internet etwas, womit ich mein Java aktualisieren kann?

In der Fehlermeldung wird immer gesagt, das in Zeile !7 Zeichen 5 etwas faul ist. *"undefinied" ist undefiniert*

desweiteren zeigt er mir eine URL auf meiner Platte, die garnicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## Fabian H (24. März 2004)

Das Script ist getestet und funktioniert sowohl im Mozilla, also auch im Internet
Explorer.

Du hast deinen Bildern auch allen ein unterschiedlichens _name_-Attribut gegeben?


----------

